# Frame identification help required



## rahiri33 (Jan 5, 2010)

Can someone help identify this frame.
It is similar to a Claud Buttler I had years ago which also had Zeus components, but may be a Holdsworth or Raleigh? 
Photo shows numbers on BB which i hope someone can decipher
Check my album for Frame ID photos


----------



## all riders (Jan 6, 2010)

*frame ident.*

certainly looks english. Have you looked at the dropouts carefully with a magnifier? Ive had two Zeus frames and both had zeus barely visilbly stamped. not saying it's a zeus (probably be french threaded if it is one). just mean to say that sometimes the clues are extremely hard to see. anyhow looks more english.


----------



## rahiri33 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, I think it is British as they used this style of frame lugs. The down tube levers are Zeus, can find nothing on the drop outs. I am not familiar with Zeus frames and have had no success in finding a gallery with them. I had a Claud Buttler years ago and had similiar lugs. I think Holdsworth and Raleigh Professional bikes of the 1960s used the same lugs, The give away is the code on the BB if only some one can identify


----------



## Bikephreak (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pictures???*

Where are the images of your bike? I'd like to see if I can ID the frame. Could you post a few key shots?


----------



## rahiri33 (Jan 8, 2010)

Photos are in the album, just click on my name and it should access. I not conversant with computers and not sure how to load photos from the album to the thread.


----------



## Bikephreak (Jan 10, 2010)

*Frame?*

It is not a Raleigh, head badge holes wrong. Common lugs for many bikes from Raleighs to Bianchi (my son has a Bianchi that uses the same lugs). Seat stays look English. Clean it, paint it, & ride it!


----------



## rahiri33 (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks for the comments, very interesting about the Bianchi


----------

